# Beginnger's Inquiry



## CDZ19 (Jun 9, 2007)

Hello all, my name is Michael and I'm new to these forums and to Martial Arts in general.

About a year ago, when I was 19 after graduating high school I wanted to get into martial arts, but knew next to nothing. I didn't know what locations I could study at, or anything of that nature. I just flat out didn't know what to do.

Well, I ended up taking a Judo class at the college I went to. Now I don't know much about Marital Arts in general...but I could tell that the teaching wasn't anything special. I mean sure, for it's purposes it was a great way for me to get a glimpse at the world of MA. Well now that I'm slightly more knowledgeable about what to look for and what to avoid in terms of classes, I now know what it is I want to accomplish out of my training. I figure Muay Thai would be a great start..and from there I can look into the other forms I'm interested in, such as Capoeria, Aikido and a few others. 

My brother and I had a discussion (he's 17 and graduated high school also) about which Martial arts we wanted to get into, and it seems that Muay Thai is the one we're interested in. I was inspired by the movie "Ong-Bak" (as corny as it sounds) and the training apparently makes your entire body like steel. So not only can you take a punch, but when you dish it out, it's like amazing.

All the coolness and allure aside the real reason I wanted to take MA, is because:

A) I don't play traditional sports anymore, and I want to stay in shape
B) I want to be able to defend myself and those important to me
C) I want to be a stronger person overall...not just physically but all aspects.

The problem is...I'm now 20 years old. Is it too late for me? Or am I just being concerned with nothing. 

Also, is it true that in Muay Thai, not only do your shins get stronger by deadening the nerves (Wolfgang's Principle?) but is it possible to use this same technique on your midsection and the rest of your body as well as your hands? (I hear that punching sand makes your fists harder)

As of right now, I don't plan on doing any sort of competing, but I am trying to get as strong as I possibly can, while trying something new. The goal for me at this point, is to see how strong I can get by the end of college. 

Any and all help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CDZ19 (Jun 9, 2007)

I forgot a part...but is there a way for me to learn in classes without getting my parts handed to me by more experienced fighters?

I may not know much, but I know common sense...you won't learn anything if you're getting beat up all the time. =/


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 9, 2007)

I'll answer your last post first! NO reputable instructor in any style or art should beat up on beginners, if they do then leave that class. The trick as anyone on here will tell you is to get an instructor who you like, trust and feel you can learn with. In many ways the style isn't important though for me to take up Capoiera would be a bit difficult being older and stiffer lol! By older I mean hugely older than you! You have no worries about being a 'late starter' as many of us didn't start martail arts until our forties and older and the thought of you being past it at 20 makes us smile! I would have said it was a very good age to start!

Being inspired by Ong Bak is great, I think though you should maybe go over to the Muay Thai part of the forum for more details advice about training. I'm pretty sure though that bashing your shins isn't probably the best way to go. I'm very sure that bashing your midsection and the rest of your body isn't the way to go either. 

We have a 19year old MMA fighter who has trained Muay Thai in Bangkok, he doesn't do weight training only running and MAs, he is very fit, very strong and I think this is the type of fitness and strength you are looking for, he's not big btw weighs in at 65kg. As a student to earn some money he does the doors and is well able to take care of himself.

Let us know how the training is going! The advice you get on here is the best, trust me!


----------



## megat (Jun 9, 2007)

hmmmm getting your part handed to you is common i guess if you are fighting high level senior. but maybe you should focus more on sparring.if you do not feel comfortable just look fo another place, i am sure there a lot of choice there.

yeah muay thai is pretty deadly striking art, not much graplling so if u like that go ahead, but be prepare to work muay thai conditioning are brutal,


----------



## Kacey (Jun 9, 2007)

To echo much of what Tez said, 20 is in no way too old to start - I know people who have started in their 40s and 50s, even a couple who were older than that when they started.

A good instructor will make the instruction hard enough to be challenging, but not so hard that you can't do it - it's a fine line, because you should be challenged, not frustrated into quitting.

You've already tried Judo and made some judgments about the instructor - that gives you something to start with.  The style is, in many ways, less important than the instructor and the class - look here for a discussion of how to choose a class.

Also, remember that you will get out of an MA what you put into it - that is, if you find one you like and practice outside of class, you will get much more physical benefit than if you only show up for class and don't do anything else.

Good luck, and let us know how it goes!


----------



## Drac (Jun 9, 2007)

I didn't start until my early 30's..Then I got REAL serious about training in my 40's..


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 9, 2007)

Your 20s are by no means too old to start...

Lots of the legends didn't start training in martial arts until they were in the military, so by definition they were in their very late teens or 20s.

But I do take issue with some of the comments about "getting your parts handed to you."  No, a good teacher doesn't pointlessly pound on students.  Or let them get pounded on pointlessly.  But that doesn't mean that serious training won't involve getting hit, or losing sparring matches.  Or even sometimes facing someone with much superior skills who's going to force you to fight up to their level instead of coming down to yours.  After all, the only way to advance is to move beyond your limitations.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 9, 2007)

20 is a great age to start martial arts.

AoG


----------



## Hawke (Jun 10, 2007)

CDZ19,

Your reasons for learning MA is very noble.  Having someone to train with outside the dojo (aka "little brother") will help you develop your skills.

When you read the FAQ for choosing a school try to keep an open mind.

Visit your local dojos/studios/YMCA.  If the drive is far, will you continue training their after a few months? a few years?

The instructor is more important than the style.  How long has the instructor been around?  What's the instructor's reputation?  How do you feel about contracts?  What kind of students has the instructor produced?

If possible visit the dojo TWICE.  The first time just sit back and watch.  If you like what you see then make an appointment for a FREE class.

Make a list of things you want in a school/instructor and things you want to avoid. For example (a short list):

Self Defense Application
Pressure Points
Throws
Grappling
Kicks
Punches
Sparring
Resistance Training
Punching Bag, Focus Mitts, Padded Shield
Fitness Training (sit ups, push ups, stetching, etc)
Katas
Weapon Training

Checkout some MA dvds at your local library or use YouTube so you can see the different styles in action.  

Call your local MA supply store and ask for some reputable instructors/schools.

Ask your friends, family members, forums, and google search to research the MAs near you.  Each MA has something to offer, but you need to find a flavor you and your kid brother will enjoy.

Happy Hunting!

PS. Feel free to ignore all or some of my advice. hehehe


----------



## CDZ19 (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks for all the help guys, much appreciated.

It's good to know that I'm in good shape in terms of age, as most of the legends didn't start until they were my age.

I now realize I have a great opportunity, so I'm going to do my best to capitalize on it.

Thanks a lot, and you all will definitely be kept up to date.


----------



## Balrog (Jun 27, 2007)

CDZ19 said:


> The problem is...I'm now 20 years old. Is it too late for me? Or am I just being concerned with nothing.


 
Oh, heavens, no.  Start rocking.  I've had students that started when they were in their 40s and 50s.


----------



## still learning (Jun 29, 2007)

Hello,  JUDO is a effective art.  NOT easy to learn...but in time you will find it more effective because you do not have to strike to survive. ...Aloha


----------

